#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Θέματα που δεν υπάγονται στις παραπάνω θεματικές κατηγορίες >  > > >  >  > Διάφορα (γενικά) >  > > >  >  >  Ό,τι δεν απαγορεύεται, επιτρέπεται!

## Xάρης

Επειδή ακόμα και σήμερα, μετά τις σφαλιάρες που έχουμε δεχθεί ως λαός, μετά τις όποιες –ελάχιστες– μεταρρυθμίσεις έγιναν και την όποια –ανεπαρκή– καταπολέμηση της γραφειοκρατίας, αρνούμαστε να αλλάξουμε την νοοτροπία μας και το δημόσιο εξακολουθεί να ταλαιπωρεί τον συναλλασσόμενο πολίτη, ανοίγω αυτό το θέμα συζήτησης σχετικά με μια βασική *φιλελεύθερη αρχή του δικαίου*:

*"Ό,τι δεν απαγορεύεται, επιτρέπεται!"
*
*Κράτος δικαίου* μπορούμε να πούμε απλουστευτικά ή σχηματικά ότι σημαίνει σταθερότητα νομικών κανόνων. Δηλαδή να μη μπορεί ούτε ο νομοθέτης, ούτε η κυβέρνηση, ούτε ο δικαστής να εισάγουν "εύκολα" εξαιρέσεις στους υπάρχοντες νόμους και κυριότερα εξαιρέσεις στα συνταγματικά ατομικά δικαιώματα και ελευθερίες.

Η φιλελεύθερη αρχή - *in dubio pro libertate* - σημαίνει ότι όταν υπάρχει αμφιβολία κατά κανόνα υπερισχύει η ελευθερία, δηλαδή το σύνταγμα. Φυσικά πάντα το σύνταγμα υπερισχύει του απλού νόμου, αλλά συζητάμε εδώ για περιπτώσεις που είναι αμφιλεγόμενες νομικά και π.χ. κρίνεται τυχόν αντί-συνταγματικότητα ή όχι κάποιου νόμου. Τότε, σύμφωνα με τη φιλελεύθερη αρχή, τυχόν νέοι νόμοι που εισάγουν περιορισμούς στις ατομικές ελευθερίες τείνουν να είναι αντισυνταγματικοί.

Η αντίρροπη αρχή - *in dubio pro legislatore* (όταν σε αμφιβολία υπερισχύει ο νομοθέτης) - τείνει να ενδυναμώνει τον _κοινό_ νομοθέτη (ας πούμε την απλή πλειοψηφία) και να απο-δυναμώνει το σύνταγμα. Έχει την έννοια ότι τουλάχιστον σε δημοκρατικά καθεστώτα ο νομοθέτης (η βουλή) εκφράζει τη λαϊκή βούληση και επομένως «γιατί να περιορίζεται η λαϊκή βούληση από το σύνταγμα;». Μια απάντηση είναι ότι η αυξημένη συντακτική πλειοψηφία εκφράζει τη συνολική συναίνεση μεγαλύτερου φάσματος της κοινωνίας από την απλή πλειοψηφία και άρα είναι πιο "δημοκρατικό" να υπερισχύει το σύνταγμα.

*Πηγή:* Βικιπαίδεια

Ιδιαίτερα ενδιαφέρον και το άρθρο *ΑΥΤΟ* στο νομικό ιστολόγιο *E-Lawyer*.

Απόσπασμα από το παραπάνω άρθρο:
"...Ό,τι δεν απαγορεύεται από το νόμο με σαφή, ρητό και κατηγορηματικό τρόπο, επιτρέπεται.

Η επιλογή αυτή είναι ανάγλυφα κατοχυρωμένη στο ελληνικό Σύνταγμα. Σύμφωνα με το *άρθρο 25 §1 του Συντάγματος*, αφενός "*όλα τα κρατικά όργανα υποχρεούνται να διασφαλίζουν την ανεμπόδιστη και αποτελεσματική άσκηση*" των δικαιωμάτων του ανθρώπου και αφετέρου "*οι κάθε είδους περιορισμοί που μπορούν κατά το Σύνταγμα να επιβληθούν στα δικαιώματα αυτά πρέπει να προβλέπονται είτε απευθείας από το Σύνταγμα είτε από το νόμο, εφόσον υπάρχει επιφύλαξη αυτού και να σέβονται την αρχή της αναλογικότητας*"."

----------


## Kostas2002

Υπάρχουν νόμοι που λένε
1. Επιτρέπεται αυτό και εκείνο και εκείνο..
2. Επιτρέπεται αυτό και εκείνο και εκείνο .... και άλλα
3. Απαγορεύεται αυτό και εκείνο και εκείνο..

Το 1 είναι σαφές τι επιτρέπει.  Ότι δεν αναφέρει δεν το επιτρέπει
Το 3 είναι σαφές τι απαγορεύει. Ότι δεν αναφέρει δεν το απαγορεύει άρα το επιτρέπει.
Έλα μου όμως που υπάρχουν νόμοι που γράφουν αυτό το "και άλλα"
Εκεί είναι το πρόβλημα. Τι από τα άλλα επιτρέπει και τι δεν επιτρέπει;
Φέξε μου και γλίστρησα...

----------


## Xάρης

Το σύνταγμα είναι πάνω από τους νόμους.
Στο σύνταγμα και στην §1 του άρθρου 25 που παρέθεσα παραπάνω ορίζεται ότι οι κάθε είδους περιορισμοί πρέπει να προβλέπονται από το ίδιο το σύνταγμα είτε από νόμο.

Όταν ο νόμος αναφέρει ότι επιτρέπεται μόνο το τάδε και το δείνα (περίπτωση 1), τότε είναι σαν να αναφέρει ρητό περιορισμό για όλα τ' άλλα και κατά τη γνώμη μου δεν υπάρχει ασυμβίβαστο.

Η περίπτωση 3 είναι επίσης ξεκάθαρη και σύμφωνη με το άρθρο 25 §1.

Η περίπτωση 2, εφόσον δεν γίνεται ρητή, άμεση ή έστω έμμεση αναφορά στο τι απαγορεύεται, επιτρέπονται όλα όσα δεν αναφέρονται.

Έχεις παράδειγμα περίπτωσης 2;

----------

